# what´s that??!!!!!!



## ubb (May 6, 2008)

anabody knows what´s that bug.

The picture was taken last summer in peru.

That incredible insect has parts of mantis, assasin bug and phasmid...INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 6, 2008)

Cant see ur pic but by the description my guess is a mantisfly, great pic that i cant see btw lol


----------



## ubb (May 6, 2008)

yo can see the pic here:

http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg23/ec...nt=IMG_0815.jpg

but it´s not mantisfly.


----------



## Kruszakus (May 6, 2008)

It looks more like a real bug - it even looks like it has a "snork".


----------



## ubb (May 6, 2008)

snork??


----------



## Kruszakus (May 6, 2008)

You know, a "beak" like Hemiptera have, this strange thing in this picture has something like that.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 6, 2008)

Still cant see it but my second guess is maybe its a thread legged bug?

They are a kind of assassin bug with raptorial arms


----------



## Giosan (May 6, 2008)

lol his behind (the right side) looks like the head of a crocodile :s


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 6, 2008)

Im seeing it now!

Never seen an abdomen like that!

It is an assasin but tho


----------



## ubb (May 6, 2008)

It´s an assasin bug with raptorial arms but it´s very freak!! I don´t know if that´s the first time that somebody photograph that specie.


----------



## ubb (May 6, 2008)

here is another pic of assasin bug with raporial arms, this is from borneo.


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 6, 2008)

Great photo, unusual bug!

I thought this was a mantis when I caught it in Southern Arizona, USA.






And two photos of a Thread-legged Assassin Bug in Jalisco, Mexico (my mom thought it was a phasmid and was offering it leaves  )


----------



## ubb (May 6, 2008)

I caught one similar last year here in Spain, but it was a little nymph and eat drosophilas...hehehe


----------



## mantisdeperu (May 14, 2008)

Hi, There are some bugs of this kind here In perú. They are tropical bugs and here they are called bug-mantids. They are Hemiptera: Reduviidae.


----------

